# Dragon Forge release African American Head Set One



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Dragon Forge Design have added an African American Head Set to their online store. These look like they'ed be perfect for a Salamanders army, or making your IG army more multi-cultural in appearance, I can just picture how cool a couple of these heads in particular would look on sarges' bodies actually.




Dragon Forge Design said:


> Dragon Forge Announces the first set in its Conversion Parts line and is now taking orders for African American Head Set one. Sculpted by Tom Meier. This is a Set of Nine Heads. Cast in pewter, for Converting “25-30mm Heroic Scaled Miniatures.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

What??? No Morgan Freeman lookalike? :shok:

You've got a Wesley Snipes / Blade and and a Geordie La Forge afterall.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

They look good, but they really don't have a 40k feel- except for the last 3 and the first on the left in the second row. Well nvm, about half of then would fit.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Why are the African American ? shouldnt they just be African?


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

bitsandkits said:


> Why are the African American ? shouldnt they just be African?


Man did I bit my lips not to say that... or write it rather... 

Phil


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

boreas said:


> Man did I bit my lips not to say that... or write it rather...
> 
> Phil


Just annoys me ,some woman on English tv was claiming someone was African American the other day, He was from Nigeria and he was living in England, but some how that made him African American to this ignorant woman.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

So, by some random chance, America has laid claim to all people of African decent? Weird.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

I wrote that they African American because that's what the company who wrote them lists them as. They could be African American, African, African English, Cuban, even Jamaican (especially the one with the dread lochs, lol). Does it really matter where their from? All that matters is that they are really cool sculpts (read some of the most realistic miniature wargaming after market head sculpts I have ever scene) and would look cool as part of a 40k army. I'm thinking of buying a set to mix through my Hardened Veteran Squads.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

gen.ahab said:


> So, by some random chance, America has laid claim to all people of African decent? Weird.


We tried that from the mid 1600's to 1868. It didn't work out too well.


Anyway, the heads look pretty good. I've always been a fan of heads that are just heads... no crazy doo-dads on 'em. Especially on Space Marines. Not everyone in the 41st millenium is a cyborg, and personally, I like painting more natural looking faces over the goofy teched out ones.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

screams necromunda to me


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

tu_shan82 said:


> I wrote that they African American because that's what the company who wrote them lists them as. They could be African American, African, African English, Cuban, even Jamaican (especially the one with the dread lochs, lol). Does it really matter where their from? All that matters is that they are really cool sculpts (read some of the most realistic miniature wargaming after market head sculpts I have ever scene) and would look cool as part of a 40k army. I'm thinking of buying a set to mix through my Hardened Veteran Squads.


Sorry matey, dont take it to heart, my comment wasnt aimed at you, it was aimed at the company, i know you were just relaying the product info as it was presented.
But yes they are some very good sculpts, shame they are going to spoil them by casting them in metal, resin would have been a better option for that level of detail.The greens always look great but they are not really giving you the full picture, would be better to see what they look like when they have been cast in my opinion,alot depends on the skill of the person casting and the materials they use.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Stella Cadente said:


> screams necromunda to me


Yeah an ideal use for them, I would love to see a gang made up using them.

A group for Mordheim would be interesting too, maybe pirates.

Shame GW have never properly got the hang ethnicities but good to see other companies sorting it out with nice sculpts.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

it's a shame i collect Space Wolves, other wise i'd be getting some of these to mix among my marines. 

If anyone does get them, please post pics so we can see how they look (are they IG scale or SM scale?)

*edit* just checked out the site, i think they're SM scale aren't they? those guys have some pretty cool stuff on their site, like those plinths. i always wondered where you got those from...

Rev


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I might pick a set up and see how they look, I'm hoping they will make passable scout heads.

If you're painting dark skinned marines the normal scout heads look a little off.


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

The sculpts are great, but they look too... serious? Like they're playing a high-stake poker game., not running around shooting bolters. Maybe I'm just used to every helmet-less space marine shouting all the time 

Phil


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

boreas said:


> The sculpts are great, but they look too... serious? Like they're playing a high-stake poker game., not running around shooting bolters. Maybe I'm just used to every helmet-less space marine shouting all the time
> 
> Phil


haha, so running around a deadly warzone isn't a serious pastime? :laugh:

Rev


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

The PC term in the US is African American. I am so unsubtly non-PC and would have said that the heads were Black, or African. The NAACP in the US would have flipped shit if they had just called them African, sad to say. They do look very nice and I think I like the one that looks like Sammy Jackson as Nick Fury the best.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Add some Skull shoulder pads and some skeleton bits and there's a potential for an awesome looking Mortifactors army there.


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

I must add that having worked with DF's bases before, I'm pretty sure those will be very good quality product. 

Phil


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

the level of detail is brilliant and it would be a shame if the casting process lowers the detail on them. I might have to pick a few up anyway.


----------

